# VHT nightshade on Eco wheels?



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? I am thinking about it to give the wheels a blackened chrome look. But I was hoping someone else has tried it and wondering how it would hold up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I've never seen or heard of someone using nightshades, but I believe its duplicolor that has a "black chrome" kit specifically for this. My local auto stores always carry it. I've always liked that look, I just don't trust myself enough to not mess it up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Considering that VHT Night Shades is already difficult to apply in EVEN coats on a tail light, I can only imagine how horrible it will look on a Eco wheel.

Don't do it.

As already stated, Duplicolor sells a black chrome kit.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

the VHT is meant for a plastic painting surface. I'm not sure how well it would work on the wheel, or if it would even hold up without flaking.
If you want a black chrome look, I would go with the Dupli-Color Shadow Chrome kit: https://www.google.com/#q=duplicolor+shadow+chrome


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks that's why I was asking. I have used VHT on chrome emblems on my xterra with good results. I will check out the duplicolor kit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

If you do it, post your results, I'd love to see what it looks like.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

As already stated, VHT= for plastic surfaces (I.E. The tail lights/headlights). I can only imagine how much patience you would need if you apply that to the wheel lol.


----------

